# Netgear wireless adapter problem



## thmp500 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a Netgear RangeMax NEXT Wireless PCI Adapter WN311B. 

I have successfully installed the drivers and have inserted the hardware into a PCI slot and connected the antenna. The power light is on, but the computer gives the message "wireless adapter not inserted". 

I don't know what to do next. Please help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## thmp500 (Aug 13, 2010)

1. The devices listed are:

Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller

Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter

2. There are no red X

3. The Broadcom Network Adapter has a yellow ! and nothing else does.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to double click on that wireless adapter and see what the error says. My guess is it'll say the drivers are not installed.


----------



## thmp500 (Aug 13, 2010)

The drivers appear to be installed, but it says that windows cannot load the drivers required. I thought maybe they need updating, but I'm not connected to the internet yet.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you may have the wrong drivers for your hardware. Use a wired connection to correct the driver issue or download the drivers on another machine and transfer them over with removable media.


----------



## thmp500 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you for these suggestions. I have updated the drivers so that the yellow ! is now not showing. I have also checked the IRQ settings, which say no conflict. Unfortunately the problem still remains and the card is not recognised as being inserted. Do you think this is a problem with the card?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's starting to sound like it.

Let's see the Device Manager screen dump again, and also the following.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## thmp500 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, I'll attach them both.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework. For machines with no Internet connection, download this NET Framework 3.5 Full Package on another machine and transfer it with removable media to the problem machine.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## thmp500 (Aug 13, 2010)

It doesn't appear to have anything on it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's reset the stack, though I'm not sure this will do anything.


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.



If you still don't see any networks, I'd consider replacing the wireless adapter.


----------



## thmp500 (Aug 13, 2010)

No luck.

Thanks for your help, anyway. It's a shame I didn't get it working, but you have been very clear.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Have you tried taking the PCI Card out then reseat it again or better yet find a different PCI slot?


----------

